# China Glaze list



## zadidoll (May 24, 2011)

I hate China Glaze for one reason and one reason only... their website doesn't allow making a list to be quick and easy! LOL I'm compiling a list of polishes that are currently available. Like I mentioned their website does not make it easy to simply copy and paste then reorder. Oh no, no, no... their entire list of currently available items is on their site but you have to click the nail to get the name of the item making getting the list tedious. So here's what I have so far. In this case, unlike the Pure Ice list, I will not be adding images simply due to the fact that I'm nearing 200 polishes and have a whole slew of polishes to go. No idea when I'll next update the list since I'm taking this slow.

I've gone cross-eyed doing this list. lol I'm not entirely sure if I got everything but I'm not double checking until I get my vision back! LOL At this time there are 355 colors listed.

Polish Name Collection Finish Color 2030 Khrome Metallic Neutrals &amp; Browns 108 Degrees Island Escape Glitter Roses &amp; Pinks Admire Romantique Metallic Roses &amp; Pinks Adore Romantique Metallic Blues &amp; Greens Afterglow French Bliss   Roses &amp; Pinks Agent Lavender Operation: Colour   Violets &amp; Berries Ahoy! Anchors Away    Roses &amp; Pinks An Affair to Remember Visions of Grandeur   Reds &amp; Corals Anklets of Amethysts We Adorn You Glitter Violets &amp; Berries Aqua Baby Patent Leather in the City   Blues &amp; Greens Atlantis Specialty Glitter Blues &amp; Greens Avalanche Ski   Violets &amp; Berries Awaken Romantique Metallic Violets &amp; Berries Awakening Urban Chic   Violets &amp; Berries Aztec Orange Core   Reds &amp; Corals Bad Kitty Specialty Glitter Roses &amp; Pinks Bad Landing Core Shimmer Reds &amp; Corals Bahamian Escape Bahama Blues   Blues &amp; Greens Bare if You Dare Fiji Fling   Blues &amp; Greens Beauty &amp; the Beach Fiji Fling   Blues &amp; Greens Below Deck Anchors Away   Neutrals &amp; Browns Bermuda Breakaway Bahama Blues   Blues &amp; Greens B-Girlz Kicks   Roses &amp; Pinks Bing Cherry Core   Violets &amp; Berries Black Diamond Ski     Black Mesh Crackle     Blue Hawaiian Specialty Glitter Blues &amp; Greens Blue Iguana Island Escape Glitter Blues &amp; Greens Blue Island Iced Tea Bahama Blues Glitter Blues &amp; Greens Blue Paradise Bahama Blues   Blues &amp; Greens Blue Sparrow Ink Glitter, Neon Blues &amp; Greens Bogie Vintage Vixen Shimmer, frost Violets &amp; Berries Branding Iron Rodeo Diva   Reds &amp; Corals Breakin' Kicks   Reds &amp; Corals Bridezilla Memorable Moments   Roses &amp; Pinks Broken Hearted Crackle     Broken Medallion Crackle Metal     Brownstone Let It Snow! 2011 creme   Bubbly Specialty Glitter Neutrals &amp; Browns Burnt Buns Bali Bliss   Reds &amp; Corals Calypso Blue Bahama Blues   Blues &amp; Greens Camisole Core   Neutrals &amp; Browns Candie Specialty Glitter Roses &amp; Pinks Caribbean Blue Bahama Blues Glitter Blues &amp; Greens Caribbean Temptation Caribbean Temptations Shimmer Roses &amp; Pinks Carnival Lights Specialty Glitter Roses &amp; Pinks C-C-Courage Wizard of Ooh Ahz Glitter Violets &amp; Berries Celtic Sun Ink Neon Yellows CG in the City Let It Snow! 2011 glitter   Cha Cha Cha Island Escape Glitter Blues &amp; Greens Chat Room Rendezvous Guilty Pleasures   Reds &amp; Corals Cheers to You Holiday 2010     Cherish Romantique Metallic Blues &amp; Greens Cherry Crystal Core   Reds &amp; Corals Cherry Pie Summer Days   Reds &amp; Corals Chiaroscuro Core   Neutrals &amp; Browns China Rouge X Anniversary Shimmer Reds &amp; Corals Chocodisiac Guilty Pleasures   Neutrals &amp; Browns City Siren Let It Snow! 2011 Creme   Classic Camel Vintage Vixen Glitter, crÃ¨me Neutrals &amp; Browns Cleopatra Specialty Glitter Metallics Cloud Nine Specialty Glitter White Lights Coconut Kiss Fiji Fling Shimmer Violets &amp; Berries Code Orange Operation: Colour   Reds &amp; Corals Concrete Catwalk Let It Snow! 2011 creme   Conga to My Cabana Caribbean Temptations   Reds &amp; Corals Coral Star Core Shimmer Reds &amp; Corals Cords Retro Diva Metallic Metallics Cosmic Specialty Glitter   Cowardly Lyin' Wizard of Ooh Ahz Glitter   Cowgirl Up Rodeo Diva   Violets &amp; Berries Crackled Concrete Crackle     Cream Puff Specialty   Neutrals &amp; Browns Cross Iron 360 Ski   Reds &amp; Corals Cruisin' Retro Diva   Reds &amp; Corals Crushed Candy Crackle     Custom Kicks Kicks   Blues &amp; Greens Delight Romantique Metallic Neutrals &amp; Browns Designer Satin Immaterial Gurl   Violets &amp; Berries Devotion Romantique   Metallics Diva Bride Wedding Diva   Roses &amp; Pinks Dollhouse Specialty Glitter Roses &amp; Pinks Don't Touch My Tiara Crown Jewels   Roses &amp; Pinks Dorothy Who? Wizard of Ooh Ahz Glitter Blues &amp; Greens Draped in Velvet We Adorn You Glitter Violets &amp; Berries Drastic Core   Reds &amp; Corals Dreamsicle Specialty Glitter   Drive In Retro Diva   Reds &amp; Corals Dynasty Specialty Glitter Reds &amp; Corals Electric Lilac Specialty Glitter   Electric Pineapple Island Escape Neon Yellows Emerald Fitzgerald Vintage Vixen Shimmer, frost Blues &amp; Greens Emotion Romantique Metallic Roses &amp; Pinks Entourage Kicks   Blues &amp; Greens Evening Seduction   Creme   Exceptionally Gifted Exceptionally Gifted   Roses &amp; Pinks Eyes Like Sapphires We Adorn You Glitter Blues &amp; Greens Fairy Dust Fashion Fairy Glitter Metallics Far Out Retro Diva   Neutrals &amp; Browns Fast Forwardâ„¢ Top Coat       Fast Freezeâ„¢ Quick Dry       Fault Line Crackle     Fiji Fling Fiji Fling   Reds &amp; Corals First &amp; Last       First Class Ticket Vintage Vixen Shimmer, Frost Violets &amp; Berries First Mate Anchors Away   Blues &amp; Greens Flip Flop Fantasy Poolside Neon   Flirty Femininity Fashion Lounge   Roses &amp; Pinks Flower Girl Specialty   Roses &amp; Pinks Fly Kicks   Violets &amp; Berries Flyin' High Up &amp; Away   Blues &amp; Greens Flying Dragon  Ink Glitter, Neon Violets &amp; Berries For Audrey Something Blue   Blues &amp; Greens Four Leaf Clover Up &amp; Away   Blues &amp; Greens Foxy Vintage Vixen Shimmer, Frost Neutrals &amp; Browns Free Love Retro Diva   Reds &amp; Corals Frostbite Ski Pearl Blues &amp; Greens Frosty Holiday 2010     Fuchsia Core   Roses &amp; Pinks Gelato Specialty   Neutrals &amp; Browns Ginger Specialty Glitter Neutrals &amp; Browns Glacier Specialty Glitter White Lights Glam Specialty Glitter Roses &amp; Pinks Go Crazy Red Core Shimmer Reds &amp; Corals Goddess Specialty Glitter Metallics Goin' My Way? Vintage Vixen Shimmer, Frost Neutrals &amp; Browns Gold Digger Specialty Glitter Metallics Golden Meringue Core   Neutrals &amp; Browns Golden Opportunity Operation: Colour   Blues &amp; Greens Golden Spurs Rodeo Diva   Neutrals &amp; Browns Good Witch? Wizard of Ooh Ahz Glitter Roses &amp; Pinks Grape Juice Summer Days   Violets &amp; Berries Gussied up Green Rodeo Diva   Blues &amp; Greens Happy Go Lucky Up &amp; Away   Yellows Harmony Romantique     Haute Metal Crackle Metal     Hawaiian Punch Core   Reds &amp; Corals Heart of Africa Core Shimmer Reds &amp; Corals Heaven Core   Neutrals &amp; Browns Her Fabulousness Crown Jewels   Roses &amp; Pinks Hey Doll Vintage Vixen Shimmer, Frost Roses &amp; Pinks Hey Sailor Anchors Away   Reds &amp; Corals High Maintenance CrÃ¨me Couture   Reds &amp; Corals High Roller Monte Carlo   Reds &amp; Corals Hi-Tek Khrome Metallic Neutrals &amp; Browns Hot Lava Love Fiji Fling   Reds &amp; Corals Hybrid Ecollection   Neutrals &amp; Browns I X Anniversary   Neutrals &amp; Browns I Wanna Lei Ya Fiji Fling   Reds &amp; Corals ICK-A-BOD-Y Awakening Collection     II X Anniversary   Neutrals &amp; Browns III X Anniversary   Neutrals &amp; Browns In Awe of Amber We Adorn You Metallic Neutrals &amp; Browns In The Lime Light Wow Factor Neon Shimmer Blues &amp; Greens Ingrid Vintage Vixen Glitter, crÃ¨me Neutrals &amp; Browns Inner Beauty Industry Lites   Roses &amp; Pinks Innocence CrÃ¨me Couture Creme Roses &amp; Pinks International Flare Monte Carlo   Roses &amp; Pinks Italian Red Core   Reds &amp; Corals It's Poppin' Kicks   Roses &amp; Pinks IV X Anniversary   Roses &amp; Pinks IX X Anniversary   Neutrals &amp; Browns Jamacian Out Caribbean Temptations Shimmer Reds &amp; Corals Japanese Koi Ink Creme, Neon Reds &amp; Corals Jetstream Core   Violets &amp; Berries Jingle Bells Holiday 2010     Jitterbug Vintage Vixen Glitter   Jolly Holly Holiday 2010     Joy Romantique Metallic Roses &amp; Pinks Kiwi Cool-Ada Poolside Neon Blues &amp; Greens Knotty Anchors Away    Neutrals &amp; Browns Laced Up Kicks   Roses &amp; Pinks Lasso My Heart Rodeo Diva   Roses &amp; Pinks Latte Specialty   Neutrals &amp; Browns Latticed Lilac Crackle Metal     Lemon Fizz Up &amp; Away   Yellows Let's Groove Retro Diva   Violets &amp; Berries Life Preserver Anchors Away   Reds &amp; Corals Light My Tiki Caribbean Temptations   Reds &amp; Corals Lighthouse Anchors Away    Yellows Lightning Bolt Crackle     Limbo Bimbo Caribbean Temptations Shimmer Roses &amp; Pinks Liquid Leather   Shimmer   Little Drummer Boy Holiday 2010     Loft-y Ambitions Let It Snow! 2011 shimmering   Long Kiss Core Shimmer Reds &amp; Corals Love Letters Blush   Roses &amp; Pinks Lubu Heels The Perfect Pair Glitter   Luna Specialty Glitter Blues &amp; Greens Magical Romantique     Mahoganie Specialty Glitter Neutrals &amp; Browns Make an Entrance CrÃ¨me Couture Creme Roses &amp; Pinks Mango Madness Specialty Glitter Reds &amp; Corals Masai Red Core   Reds &amp; Corals Medallion Specialty Glitter Metallics Mediterranean Charm Monte Carlo Creme Roses &amp; Pinks Metallic Muse Khrome Metallic Blues &amp; Greens Meteor Shower Specialty Glitter   Midnight Kiss Holiday 2010 Shimmer   Midnight Mission Vintage Vixen Glitter Blues &amp; Greens Midnight Ride Rodeo Diva   Violets &amp; Berries Midtown Magic Let It Snow! 2011 shimmering   Millennium Khrome Metallic Neutrals &amp; Browns Mistletoe Kisses Holiday 2010     Mommy Kissing Santa Holiday 2010     Mom's Chiffon Immaterial Gurl   Roses &amp; Pinks Monte Carlo Monte Carlo   Roses &amp; Pinks Moonlight Blush French, Creme White Lights Moulin Rouge Specialty Glitter Reds &amp; Corals Mrs. Caluse Holiday 2010     Mummy May I Awakening Collection     Naked Core   Reds &amp; Corals Naughty and Nice Holiday 2010     No-Chip Top Coat       Nova Specialty Glitter Metallics Nude Specialty   Neutrals &amp; Browns Oh How Street It Is Kicks   Reds &amp; Corals One More Merlot Guilty Pleasures   Roses &amp; Pinks Orange Knockout Wow Factor Neon CrÃ¨me   Orange Marmalade Summer Days   Reds &amp; Corals Outrageous Flirt   Reds &amp; Corals Outta Bounds Ski   Blues &amp; Greens Oxidized Aqua Crackle Metal     Oxygen Memorable Moments &amp; CrÃ¨me Couture   White Lights Paint the Town Red Patent Leather in the City   Roses &amp; Pinks Papaya Punch Island Escape   Yellows Paper Chasing Kicks   Blues &amp; Greens Party Hearty Holiday 2010 Glitter   Passion Romantique   Violets &amp; Berries Passion in the Pacific Fiji Fling   Blues &amp; Greens Peace on Earth Holiday 2010     Pelican Gray Anchors Away    White Lights Phat Santa Holiday 2010     Pink Chiffon Core   Roses &amp; Pinks Pink Underground Operation: Colour   Roses &amp; Pinks Pink Voltage High Voltage/Wow Factor Neon Shimmer Roses &amp; Pinks Platinum Pearl Metallics   Metallics Platinum Pieces Crackle Metal     Platinum Silver Metallics   Metallics Poetic Romantique Metallic Neutrals &amp; Browns Polar Ice Specialty Glitter   Pom Pom Specialty Glitter Roses &amp; Pinks / White Lights Pool Party Poolside Neon   Preppy Pink Specialty Glitter Roses &amp; Pinks Princess Grace Monte Carlo   Violets &amp; Berries Prize Winning Mare Rodeo Diva   Neutrals &amp; Browns Pure Elegance Monte Carlo   Roses &amp; Pinks Pure Torture Voodoo That You Do   Reds &amp; Corals Purple Panic Nervy Neons/Wow Factor Creme, Neon Violets &amp; Berries Rainbow China Rain Shimmer White Lights Rainstorm China Rain   Blues &amp; Greens Rapture       Raspberry Festival Summer Days   Roses &amp; Pinks Ravishing, Dahling Visions of Grandeur   Reds &amp; Corals Red Essence Urban Chic   Reds &amp; Corals Red Pearl X Anniversary Pearl Reds &amp; Corals Red Stallion Rodeo Diva   Reds &amp; Corals Re-Fresh Mint Up &amp; Away   Blues &amp; Greens Reggae to Riches Caribbean Temptations   Violets &amp; Berries Restless Core   Roses &amp; Pinks Revolution Operation: Colour   Reds &amp; Corals Rich &amp; Famous Monte Carlo Creme Roses &amp; Pinks Riveter Rouge Vintage Vixen Glitter Reds &amp; Corals Robotika Khrome Metallic Violets &amp; Berries Rodeo Fanatic Rodeo Diva   Blues &amp; Greens Rose Among Thorns Ink Neon Roses &amp; Pinks Rose Tea Specialty   Neutrals &amp; Browns Rosita Core   Roses &amp; Pinks Royal Tease Crown Jewels   Violets &amp; Berries Ruby Deer Holiday 2010     Ruby Pumps Wizard of Ooh Ahz Glitter Reds &amp; Corals Sacred Heart Ink Neon Reds &amp; Corals Salsa Core Creme Reds &amp; Corals Sangria Core Shimmer Reds &amp; Corals Scarlet Core   Reds &amp; Corals SCI-FI Khrome Metallic Violets &amp; Berries Sea Spray Anchors Away   Blues &amp; Greens Seashell Specialty   Neutrals &amp; Browns Second-Hand Silk Immaterial Gurl   Roses &amp; Pinks Secret Peri-Wink-Le
Operation: Colour   Blues &amp; Greens Secrets Core   Violets &amp; Berries Seduce Me Patent Leather in the City Creme Violets &amp; Berries Senorita Bonita Island Escape Glitter Roses &amp; Pinks Sexy In The City Patent Leather in the City Shimmer Blues &amp; Greens Sexy Lady Sexy Sport   Roses &amp; Pinks Sexy Silhouette   Shimmer   Shocking Pink High Voltage/Wow Factor Neon Roses &amp; Pinks Shooting Stars Specialty Glitter Metallics Short &amp; Sassy Retro Diva   Reds &amp; Corals Shower Together Ecollection Creme Blues &amp; Greens Side-Saddle Rodeo Diva   Roses &amp; Pinks Silver Lining Memorable Moments Glitter Metallics Skate Night Retro Diva   Reds &amp; Corals Sky High-Top Kicks   Blues &amp; Greens Skyscraper Let It Snow! 2011 glitter   Sneaker Head Kicks   Roses &amp; Pinks Snow Holiday 2010   White Lights Snow Globe Specialty Glitter White Lights Soft Sienna Silks We Adorn You Metallic Neutrals &amp; Browns Solar Flare Specialty Metallic, glitter Metallics Solar Power Ecollection Shimmer Yellows Something Sweet Up &amp; Away   Reds &amp; Corals Sour Apple Specialty Glitter Blues &amp; Greens Spontaneous Flirt Creme Violets &amp; Berries St. Martini Caribbean Temptations Shimmer Roses &amp; Pinks Starboard Anchors Away   Blues &amp; Greens Stellar Memorable Moments &amp; Retro Diva Glitter Neutrals &amp; Browns / Violets &amp; Berries Strawberry Fields Summer Days   Roses &amp; Pinks Strawberry Smoothie Specialty   Neutrals &amp; Browns Street Chic Let It Snow! 2011 creme   Street Racing Retro Diva   Reds &amp; Corals Stroll Retro Diva   Reds &amp; Corals Strong Adhesion Base Coat       Style Wars Kicks   Reds &amp; Corals Sugar High Up &amp; Away   Reds &amp; Corals Sugar Plums Holiday 2010     Summer Rain China Rain   Roses &amp; Pinks Sun Worshiper Poolside Neon   Sunset Sail Anchors Away    Neutrals &amp; Browns Sunshine Specialty Glitter Yellows Sweet Cream Core   Neutrals &amp; Browns Swing Baby Vintage Vixen Metallic, glitter Neutrals &amp; Browns Tantalize Me Fiji Fling   Violets &amp; Berries Tarnished Gold Crackle Metal     Techno Specialty Glitter Metallics


----------



## AmourAnnette (May 24, 2011)

This is an excellent list, thank you for taking the time to put it together!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Psst, you forgot what could very well be their best polish: For Audrey!


----------



## zadidoll (May 24, 2011)

Haven't forgotten. Still working on the list. I'm missing between 100-200 current polishes.


----------



## hellertownguy (May 27, 2011)

I get a published list of current polishes every year.  One just came out.


----------



## zadidoll (May 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *hellertownguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get a published list of current polishes every year.  One just came out.


Oh? Where did you get the list from? I've been asking China Glaze and they absolutely refuse to send me one.


----------

